# Windows 8.1 download



## Johnyspao (Oct 30, 2013)

I downloaded the 32bit windows 8.1 professional-dreamspark from MSDNAA. When the file was downloaded i had to extract it and i keep getting an error from WINRAR saying that the it can not create and iso file. I am getting this error since the time i formated my pc. Before the format the extraction was successful but i was getting and SDC file instead of an ISO. I am using windows xp at the moment. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't extract the SDC file downloaded from DreamSpark.

You leave the manager alone and once it fully downloads it should produce an ISO. It sounds like either your download has failed or hasn't finished yet.


----------



## Johnyspao (Oct 30, 2013)

It has downloaded completely and i can press launch. When i do that it opens the download file of my pc and there is a compressed file. When i extract it, it produced a DSC file before i formated. Now(after the format) there isnt ISO or DSC only some other small files and the large file fails to be extracted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happens now when you open the SDC?

Have you tried to do a redownload of the file?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have files associated with winrar as that might be your issue.


----------



## Johnyspao (Oct 30, 2013)

Nothing, it says that i dont have any suitable programms to open this format. I have tried a redownload and i get the same results


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you open the SDC it states that the program can not be read?

Are you sure you have a stable internet connection during the download?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Don't you usually have 2 .sdc files that are combined to produce the .iso when the downloads are completed?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like possible packet loss or checksum issue.


----------

